
Show HN: Tettra – a wiki for Slack teams - andygcook
http://tettra.co
======
dsschnau
Cool! This is actually a potential resolution my team has. We use Slack to
communicate and kind-of-sort-of put documentation in VSTS, but really we only
use VSTS for source control and project management. The real 'this is how the
system works'-type information falls into the cracks.

